# PulseEffects finally fixed!



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2018)

This is an awesome suite for managing your sound if you are into high end tailoring and management.  It now works flawlessly with pulseaudio and Debian/Ubuntu.  There are a ton of effects and presets:
https://github.com/wwmm/pulseeffects
Add repository from here:  https://github.com/wwmm/pulseeffects


----------



## johnspack (Sep 14, 2018)

Good stuff if you like music under linux!




Here's just one section:


----------

